# I STILL have a Nissan!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Just another photo shoot. Always looking for some constructive criticism.




























These corner bulbs installed (turn yellow when lit), suspension adjusted, and new bumper added a few weeks ago. SE-L sides awaiting funds for installation. Hope you like. :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

didnt you order clear heads and signals from me ? i thought you wouldve installed it by now.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

if you did order from LIU, install them....

Also...im not a fan of that grill.....

And since ur car is black....tinted windows....smoke or black out ur tail lights would look clean...

And get rid of that nissan emblem on the hood....kinda sticks out ....


----------



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

Black altezza lights look nice on an all-black car. My '02 Sentra's all black, and I'll probably get black altezzas with black euro headlights. Makes it look more clean and distinct.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

looks good sir. I think the grille sticks out like a sore thumb. I like the look of the solid grille on the 200s. specially the black ones. Nice car. !!! :cheers:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You should get some clear headlights or lose the grille. I do like the nissan symbol on the hood.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Still like your car, except for that grill.  It looks good, but, iunno, you would need more chrome accents to make it blend in better.

Stock honeycomb is still my favorite. I'm so glad it came stock on my car. 
It just makes it look to have a wider stance.


----------

